# Helping elderly neighbor ... Spartan 1065 ???



## Pelos (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello everyone!! Came across a Spartan 1065 while clearing my neighbors shed. The old man has early onset Alzheimers and wants to sell it, but I don’t want him to get ripped off... it works perfectly,, and has an additional 500 feet of snake. Do y’all have any suggestions as to what it should go for ? Thank you for time y’all and wish You all a blessed day


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's a little insulting don't you think to say old people are prone to be ripped off?


.


----------



## Pelos (Jan 22, 2019)

Tango said:


> It's a little insulting don't you think to say old people are prone to be ripped off?
> 
> .


Touché, but needless to say, with Alzheimer’s in the mix, the odds are not in your favor, I just don’t want the guy to give the machine away


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You wandered into a professional’s only site, however, since you’re not seeking diy advice...

That’s one strong machine, and since your neighbor has 500’ of cable, which is insane imho, he must have been in the trade.

To answer your question, it really depends on your local market. The machine looks to have had a well used life, however it’s also quality. I run a 300 that I would place at about the same age.

If I were to see that machine on Craigslist top dollar I’d pay, in the condition I see and it runs as good as you say (however, I’m sure you haven’t torqued it down) I’d pay about $750 to $850. Now that’s not considering the cables. Are they new, used, 3/4 or .66, how old? Used, you might as well throw them in for free or scrap them. New, again age matters. Without actually inspecting it first hand, I can’t say.

I don’t know your market, but if I were to sell that on Craigslist here, I’d list it for $1k obo. I wouldn’t sell below $750. It could be a long wait and lots of bumps, maybe a few months. You have an item with a very select buyer market.

Good luck! And good for you helping out a neighbor! America needs to return the days when we help each other of our own free will and not by government mandate.


----------



## Pelos (Jan 22, 2019)

10-4 on that ! I want to genuinely thank you for your advice. I do wish y’all on the forum a prosperous and happy 2019


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> You wandered into a professional’s only site, however, since you’re not seeking diy advice...
> 
> That’s one strong machine, and since your neighbor has 500’ of cable, which is insane imho, he must have been in the trade.
> 
> ...







Given the age the cables may very well be worth more than the machine if they aren't kinked. For me personally, the biggest issue I see is getting replacement parts. I know spartan is a well known company but they might not make the parts anymore.


He should definitely call spartan and see if you can get parts for this. The important wear items being the drum bearings and the drive head assembly. There might be a couple other important parts but those two are the most important/difficult to fabricate.




Cool find! Good luck!





.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don’t have a 1065, but all parts, or redesigned replacement parts should be available. I can’t get an exact match for a motor for my 300, I’d have to buy a new motor and transmission, but they’ll work with the rest of the machine. 

Not the same old quality, but doable. The rest of the machine has been unchanged for many decades. Even a “new” “old” cable can develop wobbles even being loosely rolled up. Kinks are a different story. But depending on how bad and how long can be cut out and coupled. I’ve done it many times. 

I’d eventually like to buy a 1065/2001. Step between my 300/k6200 and my k1500. I wouldn’t hesitate buying this machine after checking it out.

The k1500 I prefer to use outside only, but have used in a basement before.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Pelos said:


> 10-4 on that ! I want to genuinely thank you for your advice. I do wish y’all on the forum a prosperous and happy 2019


Pelos, where are you? I assume with the “y’all” your down south.

No joking, poking, just wondering....


----------



## Pelos (Jan 22, 2019)

Yup yup, I’m down in Phoenix AZ, haha I’ve always wondered if the Southwest still counts as a “southern” state 🧐. Anywho, thank your for your advice, I’m definitely going to check out the specs on Spartans website.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Pelos said:


> Yup yup, I’m down in Phoenix AZ, haha I’ve always wondered if the Southwest still counts as a “southern” state 🧐. Anywho, thank your for your advice, I’m definitely going to check out the specs on Spartans website.





I would call them. I am sure someone in customer service would know a lot and love to hear about one of their old machines being put back in use as a testament to their quality and durability.






.







.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Once you make a basic decision you may want to go to your local plumbing supply house and post an add. You may get faster hits that way.

FYI, not Lowes, HD, etc. A full blown supply house.


----------

